# Serielles Nullmodemkabel (Wie lang??)



## josDesign (29. Januar 2003)

Hallo 


Wie lange darf ein serielles Nullmodemkabel sein?
Weis das vielleicht irgendjemand??

Bitte, Danke schon im Vorraus

MfG

JOsef Glatz


----------



## Rettungsdackel (31. Januar 2003)

weis net wie lang es genau sein darf aber ich hab mal einfunktionierendes mit 5m gesehen


----------



## sam (31. Januar 2003)

soweit ich weiss, darfs auch nicht viel 
länger sein ohne verstärker...
aber sowas gibts wahrscheinlich gar nicht


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Januar 2003)

also, das absolute Limit, bzw. schon mit Schwierigkeiten bei der Verbindung habe ich bei 7m gehabt...


----------



## Robert Martinu (31. Januar 2003)

So leicht ist die Frage nicht zu beantworten - an sich darf ein solches Kabel recht lang sein; allerdings erfüllen viele der heute verbauten Schnittstellenbausteine die Spezifikationen nicht mehr.
Sprich: ohne Datenblätter zu den Bestandteilen deiner Boards kannst du nur probieren


----------



## josDesign (2. Februar 2003)

*Verbindung*

aLso ich würde gerne meine Nokia D BOx2 mit Intel 2x FLASH Chipsatz mit meinem Server (Mainbord ist ein MSI K7TPro) verbinden.

Wenn ichs rausgefunden habe, wie lange das so ein Kabel sein darf, werde ich euch antworten!!!

mfg
josef glatz


----------



## josDesign (4. März 2003)

*Gutes Serielles Kabel*

Es ist so weit!

Das selbstgebaute Nullmodemkabel das sich zwischen meinem Rechner und der Dbox befindet ist 18 Meter lang und funktioniert!

Sowohl die 3 Drahtversion als auch die 7 Drahtversion


Liebe Grüße

josDesign


----------



## sam (4. März 2003)

18 meter?  
heftig


----------



## renenassau (29. April 2003)

*D-Box1 an Computer anschließen*

Hallo.

Ich habe mir Eure Beiträge durchgelesen und hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt.
Ich möchte meine D-Box1 an meinen Computer anschließen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass man dafür ein Nullmodemkabel benötigt. Dieses Kabel müsste etwa 10 Meter lang sein. Da es dieses wahrscheinlich nicht zu kaufen gibt, erhoffe ich mir von Euch einige Tipps zum Herstellen eines solchen Kabels. Benötige ich für meinen Computer noch spezielle Software?

Es wäre klasse, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## josDesign (29. April 2003)

*Bitte sehr!*

Bitte Sehr <-- HIER KLICKEN

Achja, Das Kabel sollte maximal 100 Meter lang sein!

Es reicht auch wenn du nur RECEIVE DATA | TRANSMIT DATA | SYSTEM GROUND miteinander verbindest. Die restlichen werden nur für etweige Fehlerberichtigungen, ... verwendet.

Ich selbst habe jetzt auch so ein abgespecktes NM-Kabel auf 30 Meter, und es funktioniert wunderbar!

Einfach 2 D-SUB 9 / Female Stecker kaufen
Dazwischen ein Käbelchen (z.B. altes Netzwerkkabel. Man kann dann sogar über ein Kabel mehrere NullmodemKabel drüber jauken)
Der Querschnitt eines Drahtes sollte die einem CAT-5 Kabel entsprechen.)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
josDesign


----------



## renenassau (29. April 2003)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank, josDesign.
Dann werde ich es mal versuchen, ob ich so ein Kabel hinbekomme.


----------



## sam (29. April 2003)

na da lagen wir mit unseren anfänglichen 
schätzungen leicht daneben


----------



## josDesign (30. April 2003)

*Re: Danke*



> _Original geschrieben von renenassau _
> *Vielen Dank, josDesign.
> Dann werde ich es mal versuchen, ob ich so ein Kabel hinbekomme. *




Keine Ursache!


----------



## josDesign (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *na da lagen wir mit unseren anfänglichen
> schätzungen leicht daneben  *




Macht nyx!

Jetzt wissen wirs!


----------



## SangtJohan (21. Oktober 2003)

nehmt es mir nicht übel aber ich habe ne ganz nobbige Frage:
ich brauch für aerofly (modellflugzeug-software) ein Nullmodemkabel 2x9 polige sub-d buchsen
in einer Beschreibung habe ich auch schon gefunden wie die pinbelegung ist.
Also wo schließe ich das kabel an? es hat warscheinlich die aufgabe dem programm ein steuergerät vorzugaukeln (extra Fernsteuerung;teuer) die ich garnicht besitze.....

helft mir bitte!


----------

